# [Allgemein] Charakternamen



## Wetterfrosch87 (25. April 2006)

Wer kennt das nicht, man fängt bei einem Rollenspiel wieder von vorne an, und erstellt sich erst einmal einen Charakter, legt Rasse und Klasse und verschiedene andere Eigenschaften fest. Und dann ist da noch dieses Feld ... "Name" ... und genau in dem Moment verlässt euch jegliche Kreativität und es fallen euch nur depperte Namen ein. Aber mir solch einem will man ja auch nicht viele Stunde durch die Gegend rennen und Abenteuer erleben.

Darum dachte ich mir, sammeln und reden wir hier einfach mal über die verschiedensten Namen, die ihr euren Helden/Heldinnen gegeben habt.


----------



## Berner (25. April 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 25.04.2006 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kennt das nicht, man fängt bei einem Rollenspiel wieder von vorne an, und erstellt sich erst einmal einen Charakter, legt Rasse und Klasse und verschiedene andere Eigenschaften fest. *Und dann ist da noch dieses Feld ... "Name" ... und genau in dem Moment verlässt euch jegliche Kreativität und es fallen euch nur depperte Namen ein. *Aber mir solch einem will man ja auch nicht viele Stunde durch die Gegend rennen und Abenteuer erleben.
> 
> Darum dachte ich mir, sammeln und reden wir hier einfach mal über die verschiedensten Namen, die ihr euren Helden/Heldinnen gegeben habt.


*g* so gehts mir auch immer , aber bei mir haben sich kombinationen mit den Elementen, z.b. ice , fire und so bewährt, da kommt man auch immer auf ganz lustige ideen!!


----------



## SARR (25. April 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 25.04.2006 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kennt das nicht, man fängt bei einem Rollenspiel wieder von vorne an, und erstellt sich erst einmal einen Charakter, legt Rasse und Klasse und verschiedene andere Eigenschaften fest. Und dann ist da noch dieses Feld ... "Name" ... und genau in dem Moment verlässt euch jegliche Kreativität und es fallen euch nur depperte Namen ein. Aber mir solch einem will man ja auch nicht viele Stunde durch die Gegend rennen und Abenteuer erleben.
> 
> Darum dachte ich mir, sammeln und reden wir hier einfach mal über die verschiedensten Namen, die ihr euren Helden/Heldinnen gegeben habt.



ich heiße wie immer und überall: SARR


----------



## Danielovitch (25. April 2006)

SARR am 25.04.2006 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Wetterfrosch87 am 25.04.2006 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Womit wir wieder bei den depperten Namen wären


----------



## gliderpilot (25. April 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 25.04.2006 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Darum dachte ich mir, sammeln und reden wir hier einfach mal über die verschiedensten Namen, die ihr euren Helden/Heldinnen gegeben habt.



Ich schaue einfach in meinen Ausweis und nehme den Namen, den ich dort finde - so umgehe ich diese Kreativitätsblockade und ich kann mich viel besser in das Spiel hineinversetzen!  

PS: mache ich natürlich nicht wirklich - meinen Namen kann ich schon auswendig  

Und bei einem weiblichen Char: meinen Namen gibts auch in der weiblichen Form!


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (25. April 2006)

Ich versuch immer krankhaft, mir was interessantes und zur Thematik passendes auszudenken... 
also lauf ich meist als "Nosferatu", "Dracula", "Orlok" oder so rum, wann immer es nur ein bischen nach Mittelalter aussieht...


----------



## Iceman (25. April 2006)

Ich hab son paar Namen die ich immer wieder verwende und sonst denk ich mir halt irgendwas aus. Kommt meist was ordentliches bei raus, auch wenn irgendwie alle Frauennamen die ich mir ausdenke auf a enden...


----------



## bumi (25. April 2006)

Ich hab auch so meine Stammnamen für Helden, wie z.b. "Prschte" ... und mein aktueller Olbivion-Char heisst beispielsweise "El Bumo"


----------



## m-a-x (25. April 2006)

Wobei es bei den meisten Spielen eh egal ist, der Name taucht (außer vielleicht im Inventar/Menür etc.) selten irgendwann nochmal auf.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (25. April 2006)

Ich habe eigentlich immer 0815-Namen benutzt (ok, ich war zu Faul zum Nachdenken  ). Eine Weile habe ich dann auch meinen Foren- bzw. Multiplayer-Nick genommen. Inzwischen habe ich aber endlich einen passenden  Namen für RPGs und MMORPGs (ab und zu auch zum Onlinegamen) gefunden eine Kombination aus meinem eigenen Nick und einem Begriff aus einem Lied das ich mal gehört habe


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (25. April 2006)

Ich nehm meistens Namen aus Büchern oder Filmen.... manchmal denk ich mir auch einfach was aus. Aktueller Name in OBlivion: Muto Kenji


----------



## mara-jade (25. April 2006)

Man findet über Google auch recht viele Namenslisten, wenn man nach Rollenspiel Namen /RPG Names usw. sucht

Für meine Charaktere hab ich mittlerweile ein paar fixe Namen, je nach Persönlichkeit. 

Wenn ich Namen für NPCs fürs Pen'n'Paper spiel brauche, nehm ich meist die Namenslisten zu Hilfe und änder die potenziellen Kandidaten dann noch etwas nach meinen Vorlieben ab.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (25. April 2006)

mara-jade am 25.04.2006 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Man findet über Google auch recht viele Namenslisten, wenn man nach Rollenspiel Namen /RPG Names usw. sucht



Stimmt, da gibt es einiges - Listen und Generatoren - Letzteres war sehr Hilfreich für die Namessuche für meine Rubyserpent 

Wobei ich sagen muss:
Die Namensgeneratoren sind leider nicht alle wirklich hilfreich  Man sollte sich da immer drei oder vier ansehen, da manche wirklich sehr lieblos dahingeklatscht und andere mit viel liebe zum Detail programmiert wurden


----------



## Neawoulf (25. April 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 25.04.2006 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kennt das nicht, man fängt bei einem Rollenspiel wieder von vorne an, und erstellt sich erst einmal einen Charakter, legt Rasse und Klasse und verschiedene andere Eigenschaften fest. Und dann ist da noch dieses Feld ... "Name" ... und genau in dem Moment verlässt euch jegliche Kreativität und es fallen euch nur depperte Namen ein. Aber mir solch einem will man ja auch nicht viele Stunde durch die Gegend rennen und Abenteuer erleben.
> 
> Darum dachte ich mir, sammeln und reden wir hier einfach mal über die verschiedensten Namen, die ihr euren Helden/Heldinnen gegeben habt.



Ich denke mir meist spontan einen Namen aus, der zum Charakter/Spiel passt. 0815-Namen mag ich nicht besonders. Mit einer der Gründe, warum ich meinen World of Warcraft Account gekündigt habe. Da heißen plötzlich alle Pumuckl, JamesBrown oder haben einfach Bezeichnungen z. B. GildenNameTank ... wie soll das Atmosphäre aufkommen? Wenn ich einen Charakter in einem Rollenspiel spiele, dann soll der einen Namen haben, keinen Nicknamen oder ne Bezeichnung ... richtig mies werden bei Online RPGs Namen wie N8-11 ... bei WoW konnte man ja zum Glück keine Zahlen und Sonderzeichen eingeben, so wurde ich zumindest davon verschont.

Gruß
Neawoulf


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (25. April 2006)

mara-jade am 25.04.2006 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Man findet über Google auch recht viele Namenslisten, wenn man nach Rollenspiel Namen /RPG Names usw. sucht



Kannst du da mal einen Link zu einer guten Seite reinschreiben?


Ich bin übrigens grad auf der Suche nach einem "elbischen" Namen für meine Spellforce-Helden. Wenn ihr da irgendwelche Ideen habt?


Ich habe seinerzeit IcewindDale2 mit Charakteren wie Albert Einstein, Johannes Kepler usw gespielt. Ergab dann ganz witzige Dialoge und Situationen.  

Sonst heiße ich Elomador, Ahonir und dergleichen.

Würde mich übrigens freuen, wenn ihr auch ein paar mehr konkrete Namen schreiben würdets.

Gruß,
Wetterfrosch87


----------



## King-of-Pain (25. April 2006)

ich schnappe mir meistenss ein buch und suche mir da nen halbwegs sinnige namen raus   

momentan spiele ich ein Browserspiel da habe ich auch alle Planeten nach Namen aus H,.P. Lovecraft büchern benannt *g*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (25. April 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 25.04.2006 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich übrigens freuen, wenn ihr auch ein paar mehr konkrete Namen schreiben würdets.



Ich denke, das werden die wenigsten machen, auf Grund der Sorge, dass andere diese Namen später nutzen werden  Entweder weil sie zu Faul sind zu suchen bzw. sich was zu überlegen oder keinerlei Fantasie besitzen wie sie sich einen zusammensetzen


----------



## Spassbremse (25. April 2006)

Ich verwende für meine (männlichen) Chars immer am liebsten den Namen "Darius", aber bei meinem Rothwardonen in Oblivion musste ich nach kurzer Zeit feststellen, dass der überhaupt nicht passt.

Mich ärgert auch, dass ich nirgendwo groß was über rothwardonische Namen gefunden hab. Diejenigen im Game selbst sagen mir nicht zu. Ich überleg schon die ganze Zeit, ob das Ganze eher einen afrikanischen Touch haben, oder doch besser arabisch sein sollte. Ich meine, die im Tamriel-Almanach (CE)  abgebildete rothwardonische Stadt lässt klare arabische Einflüsse erkennen.

"Hakim al Aziz bin Nadjib" oder besser afrikanisch "Akin Chaka Jengo"?

 

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Goddess (25. April 2006)

Mit dem finden passender Namen habe ich noch nie wirkliche Probleme gehabt. Wenn es sich nicht um ein spezielle Rasse handelt die ich spiele, wie Elfen, Fellpurr, Moog, Dracon, _alles Rassen aus Wizardry,_ habe ich keine Probleme. _Ich habe übrigens noch nie einen meiner Elfen Legolas genannt..._ Ich versuche eigentlich immer, zu den Rassen passende Namen zu finden. Bei vielen RPG habe ich drei Standard Namen, die ich immer wieder benutze. Wenn mir gerade mal absolut nichts einfällt, dann denke ich an ein Buch was ich zuletzt gelesen habe. Danach wandle ich einen der Namen der mir daraus gefallen hat, passend zum Spiel, um. Meist brauche ich ja nur einen Namen zu wählen, den ich dann im Spiel trage. [i[Wizardry, wo ich mit einer "sechs-köpfigen Party" herum laufe, stellen Ausnahmen dar. Da kann es schon auch für mich manchmal schwer werden, auch den Charakteren 5 und 6 noch einen schönen Namen zu geben.[/i]


----------



## Lordnikon27 (25. April 2006)

Goddess am 25.04.2006 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem finden passender Namen habe ich noch nie wirkliche Probleme gehabt. Wenn es sich nicht um ein spezielle Rasse handelt die ich spiele, wie Elfen, Fellpurr, Moog, Dracon, _alles Rassen aus Wizardry,_ habe ich keine Probleme. _Ich habe übrigens noch nie einen meiner Elfen Legolas genannt..._ Ich versuche eigentlich immer, zu den Rassen passende Namen zu finden. Bei vielen RPG habe ich drei Standard Namen, die ich immer wieder benutze. Wenn mir gerade mal absolut nichts einfällt, dann denke ich an ein Buch was ich zuletzt gelesen habe. Danach wandle ich einen der Namen der mir daraus gefallen hat, passend zum Spiel, um. Meist brauche ich ja nur einen Namen zu wählen, den ich dann im Spiel trage. [i[Wizardry, wo ich mit einer "sechs-köpfigen Party" herum laufe, stellen Ausnahmen dar. Da kann es schon auch für mich manchmal schwer werden, auch den Charakteren 5 und 6 noch einen schönen Namen zu geben.[/i]



ka, ich bin da net so kreativ, hab so n paar standart name, nenn mich immer
LordNikon
Venom
oder Random Hero (klingt irgendwie einfallslos, vor allem wegen der bedeutung, aber irgendwie auch cool   )


----------



## SARR (25. April 2006)

Danielovitch am 25.04.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> SARR am 25.04.2006 16:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sei froh, dass du nicht weisst, wie der nick entstanden ist


----------



## Goddess (25. April 2006)

SARR am 25.04.2006 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> sei froh, dass du nicht weisst, wie der nick entstanden ist



Wie ist er denn enstanden?


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (26. April 2006)

Spassbremse am 25.04.2006 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verwende für meine (männlichen) Chars immer am liebsten den Namen "Darius", aber bei meinem Rothwardonen in Oblivion musste ich nach kurzer Zeit feststellen, dass der überhaupt nicht passt.



Ist Darius nicht ein Name aus Spellforce? Wenn ja, schade, weil dann hilfts mir bei meiner Suche nach elbischen Namen für das Spiel nicht weiter.

Wo ist denn nun so eine Seite mit Namengeneratoren? Wäre wirklich super, wenn ihr hier einen solchen Link zu einer guten Seite hineinstellen könntet.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (26. April 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 26.04.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist denn nun so eine Seite mit Namengeneratoren? Wäre wirklich super, wenn ihr hier einen solchen Link zu einer guten Seite hineinstellen könntet.



Versuche mal diese Liste hier 

Wenn du noch speziellere Namen suchst, ersetze einfach den Anfangsbegriff gegen das von dir gewünschte  Wie aber bereits gesagt: schau die mehrere an und lass dir erst einmal ein paar Probenamen generieren.


----------



## Solon25 (26. April 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 26.04.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist denn nun so eine Seite mit Namengeneratoren? Wäre wirklich super, wenn ihr hier einen solchen Link zu einer guten Seite hineinstellen könntet.


Entweder holste dir inspirationen hier oder nimmst den elbischen Namensgenerator hier

Ich nenne mich meistens Solon Jhee oder Aonir XXXX. Zur Zeit in Morrowind Alexia Yang. Idee kam von der Alexianna oder wie die da im Spiel heisst und Ying+Yang. Yang = soviel ich weiss die Lichte Seite des Lebens..


----------



## Spassbremse (26. April 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 26.04.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Darius nicht ein Name aus Spellforce? Wenn ja, schade, weil dann hilfts mir bei meiner Suche nach elbischen Namen für das Spiel nicht weiter.



Darius kommt tatsächlich als Name in Spellforce vor; ich hab' aber meinen an die Figur des weisen Priesters (und ehemaligen Kriegers) Darius aus der Serie "Highlander"; er war in meinen Augen bis zu seiner Ermordung auf geweihtem (!!!) Boden einer der coolsten Unsterblichen überhaupt - nur für die, die die Serie kennen.  

Der Name "Darius" bzw. "Dariusz" kommt recht häufig in Polen vor.

Aber back-to-topic: wenn Du schöne elbische/elfische Namen suchst, würde ich immer irgendwas mit möglichst vielen, weich-klingenden Vokalen suchen.

"An'Athariel", "Mithondriel" , "Elionir", usw.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## SARR (26. April 2006)

Goddess am 25.04.2006 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> SARR am 25.04.2006 23:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wüsstest du wohl gerne


----------



## Goddess (27. April 2006)

Spassbremse am 26.04.2006 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Wetterfrosch87 am 26.04.2006 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich erinnere mich auch an einen Darius aus Die Siedler 5. Oder hiess der Dario? 



			
				SARR am 26.04.2006 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 25.04.2006 23:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin doch nicht Neugierig! Was denkst Du denn von mir? _Aber um ehrlich zu sein, hast Du mich doch Neugierig gemacht, und deshalb würde ich das auch ehrlich gerne erfahren!_


----------



## SARR (27. April 2006)

Goddess am 27.04.2006 06:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 26.04.2006 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die geschichte ist eigentlich völlig unspektakulär und passt wirklich zum thema dumme nicks.....als das erste wing commander gerade gespielt wurde.....muss anfang der 90er gewesen sein, habe ich mit dem game herumexperimentiert und wollte einen 2. spielstand anlegen, um etwas zu testen.....da ich nicht wusste, welchen namen ich verwenden sollte, hab ich mal kurz in die tasten geämmert,  erwartet hab ich etwa "safdgf" oder so. nur stand da plötzlich "sarr" ka, irgendwie hat mir das gefallen und als ich mit meinen freunden einige wochen später ein pen&paper rollenspiel gespielt habe, habe ich den namen für einen charakter verwendet.......und seitdem ist er mir geblieben, teilweise auch als spitznahme........tja also im prinzip eine völlig doofe geschichte, die wirklich zum thema passt.......


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (27. April 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 25.04.2006 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kennt das nicht, man fängt bei einem Rollenspiel wieder von vorne an, und erstellt sich erst einmal einen Charakter, legt Rasse und Klasse und verschiedene andere Eigenschaften fest. Und dann ist da noch dieses Feld ... "Name" ... und genau in dem Moment verlässt euch jegliche Kreativität und es fallen euch nur depperte Namen ein. Aber mir solch einem will man ja auch nicht viele Stunde durch die Gegend rennen und Abenteuer erleben.
> 
> Darum dachte ich mir, sammeln und reden wir hier einfach mal über die verschiedensten Namen, die ihr euren Helden/Heldinnen gegeben habt.



Mein Problem ist, dass Boneshakerbaby meist nicht ins Namensfeld passt wegen des Zeichenlimits. Da ginge oft nur Bonesh der Boneshakerba, dann nenn ich mich einfach Hans oder Sepp


----------



## Goddess (27. April 2006)

SARR am 27.04.2006 08:37 schrieb:
			
		

> die geschichte ist eigentlich völlig unspektakulär und passt wirklich zum thema dumme nicks.....als das erste wing commander gerade gespielt wurde.....muss anfang der 90er gewesen sein, habe ich mit dem game herumexperimentiert und wollte einen 2. spielstand anlegen, um etwas zu testen.....da ich nicht wusste, welchen namen ich verwenden sollte, hab ich mal kurz in die tasten geämmert,  erwartet hab ich etwa "safdgf" oder so. nur stand da plötzlich "sarr" ka, irgendwie hat mir das gefallen und als ich mit meinen freunden einige wochen später ein pen&paper rollenspiel gespielt habe, habe ich den namen für einen charakter verwendet.......und seitdem ist er mir geblieben, teilweise auch als spitznahme........tja also im prinzip eine völlig doofe geschichte, die wirklich zum thema passt.......



Schön, das Du dich doch "überwunden" hast, es zu erzählen. So blöd finde ich das nicht mal, vor allem deshalb nicht, weil Dir der Name ja letzten endes "geblieben" ist, und Dir warscheinlich auch gefällt. So "zufällig" kann das Leben eben oft sein. *lach*


----------

